# Razor Burn Relief?



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Wrex had his feet shaved for the first time yesterday and I think he may have some razor burn, or skin irritation. He had pink spots last night that he wanted to lick excessively, and today they look like this. I've seen similar discoloration on his underbelly (testicles and penis) before after grooming. Considering the skin issues we had with him when he was younger, I figure he has sensitive skin. Only the white fur portions seem to be effected. The skin under the brown fur looks fine. 

Can anyone recommend a nice soothing anti-itch agent that I can use on the irritated areas? I'm going to make a run out to the pet store in a little while for food and bones, ect and I'll probably scour their shelves for something.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, I would spray some Bactine. It is antiseptic and also pain relieving. I've accidentally gotten a bit too close on Ol's throat once, and sprayed it on just in case, and he did great with that. Later was happy to see it suggested in Shirlee Kalstone's book, too.

Maybe consider washing with a gentle liquid cleanser first and gently toweling, then spraying the Bactine.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, Streetcar! That's probably just right. This morning, I used some of the antibiotic spray we had leftover from when he had that terrible skin rash as a young puppy and he hasn't bothered them most of the day...although they look uncomfortable.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I bet he's all better this morning . Sure hope so.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually, no, Streetcar. They were more red...not exactly scabby looking today. I also don't think it's razor burn anymore.

He's been acting a s&#! all day including peeing in the crate...again. After he came in from playing ball with my son this evening, his sores were bleeding on his back feet. I bathed him (since he smelled like urine). After his bath, I used some of the antibiotic spray I had left over from his skin problem and then put some neosporin and socks on the 3 worst feet so that they wouldn't bleed if he scraped them on the carpet or something. It's all the first aid stuff I have. I think we are destined for the vet tomorrow. 

When the snow melted in the back yard, he started chewing on his feet in the evenings, and once they were shaved, that's when I saw the spots. I noticed bathing him today (now that his hair is short) there are some red spots in his arm pit too. I'll have to question the doc about allergies. I think it may be a grass or a mold that he is exposed to outside. Come to think of it, the crate pee-ing started when the snow melted too. Although I don't know how that would be related to a possible allergy. I'll have to post my follow ups in the Poodle Health topic, I think.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

cmarrie said:


> Wrex had his feet shaved for the first time yesterday and I think he may have some razor burn, or skin irritation. He had pink spots last night that he wanted to lick excessively, and today they look like this. I've seen similar discoloration on his underbelly (testicles and penis) before after grooming. Considering the skin issues we had with him when he was younger, I figure he has sensitive skin. Only the white fur portions seem to be effected. The skin under the brown fur looks fine.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a nice soothing anti-itch agent that I can use on the irritated areas? I'm going to make a run out to the pet store in a little while for food and bones, ect and I'll probably scour their shelves for something.


I always rub Chris Christensen Peace and Kindness gel on freshly clipped skin.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

cmarrie........... Go to YouTube and look at 'How to Cure Itchy and Irritated Paws by Dr Karen Becker' Dr Becker is a really great authority on allergies! Hope this helps!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe run a urinalysis while you're there to check for a UTI, too.... He sounds like he's maybe in pain to me based on what you said about being a s&#! all day. All the best to you both!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I know some people put coconut oil on irritated skin too after shaving close.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That does look painful! Poor Wrex. Let us know what the vet advises. I hope he doesn't have allergies.


----------

